# Pisano Bros. '69 Corvair ...........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... fuel cars had bodies also ........... this is a replica of Joe and Frank Pisano's '69 Corvair flopper which was driven and destroyed by the original "Kamikaze Kid", Sush Matsubara


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Corvair body looks mean as a funny car. Nice build!


----------

